# M12 circular saw



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm sure you'll do fine. I've used a 12V Hackzall for that. I bought the old style M18 circular saw on clear out when they launched the Fuel. It's a great saw. It doesn't take much effort for a circular saw to go through wood with a sharp blade.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I remember FrunkSlammer was counting down days until that M12 circ was released, it was the last tool that he needed before he was all M12.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I remember FrunkSlammer was counting down days until that M12 circ was released, it was the last tool that he needed before he was all M12.


I remember Frunk. Wonder what ever happened to him. :laughing:

Funny you would say "last tool" when talking about Frunk...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I remember Frunk. Wonder what ever happened to him. :laughing:
> 
> Funny you would say "last tool" when talking about Frunk...


Frunk single handedly started a war between two nations. Hopefully he is paying for his sins.

As far as my cordless tools, I currently have these M12 tools:

Impact
Drill/Driver w/hammerdrill function
SDS-Plus Hammer drill
Bandsaw
Lantern

I would like to add to that the M12 Circular saw.

Then I would like to get the following M18 tools:

Hole Hawg
Sawzall
Impact



I figure with the M12 drill/driver I could do smaller things like drill bits, small hole saws, etc. Then I could jump to the Hole Hawg for larger things like larger hole saws, self feed bits, auger bits, etc. That would realieve me from having to buy an typical 18V drill.

The M18 Fuel Sawzall is a monster, I wouldn't have to carry the 120V sawzall on the truck anymore (the 18V Dewalt wouldn't cut thru everything).

I really don't need a larger impact for anything other than large tapcon screws. I find that the M12 impact does everything else, but usually I have to break out my Dewalt 18V impact for the tapcons. So I guess buying an M18 impact would be a good idea.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What kind of life do you get out of a 12V light? I can run an 18V all day.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> What kind of life do you get out of a 12V light? I can run an 18V all day.


I have the M12 Sticklight and I love it. I get 4+ hours out of the small 2.0 battery and 8+ hours out of the larger 4.0 battery.

I typically use it with the smaller battery to make it more compact.

After I get the M18 system I will probably get an M18 lantern. But I doubt I will use it as much as the M12 for my type of work.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you have a stick light already, this is a really good flashlight. I run it off a skinny 18V battery, which kind of useless for anything else.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Also, you will notice a huge difference between the 12V and 18V Hackzalls. I haven't used my M18 Sawzall in over a year.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I use my m12 hackzall quite a bit, but when real work has to get done I bust out the m18 sawzall. Its more comfortable and controllable to me than the hackzall style, and it has serious balls. Its comparable in power to a corded sawzall (non super sawzall). Mine's not a fuel though, so that has got to be even better.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Also, you will notice a huge difference between the 12V and 18V Hackzalls. I haven't used my M18 Sawzall in over a year.


No hackzall for me :no: I don't care for it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> I use my m12 hackzall quite a bit, but when real work has to get done I bust out the m18 sawzall. Its more comfortable and controllable to me than the hackzall style, and it has serious balls. Its comparable in power to a corded sawzall (non super sawzall). Mine's not a fuel though, so that has got to be even better.


Agreed. If I have hard core demo to do, I'll use the Sawzall but I don't pack it with me all the time. The longer blade travel of the M18 Hackzall over the M12 makes a real difference.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> No hackzall for me :no: I don't care for it.


Yeah, I can't live without it. It's a hack saw, demo saw, drywall saw, jigsaw, tree root cutter, sod cutter, weed wacker.... :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> No hackzall for me :no: I don't care for it.


:blink:

What do you use for cutting pipe then? Full size sawzall or bandsaw?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I have the M12 Sticklight and I love it. I get 4+ hours out of the small 2.0 battery and 8+ hours out of the larger 4.0 battery.
> 
> I typically use it with the smaller battery to make it more compact.
> 
> After I get the M18 system I will probably get an M18 lantern. But I doubt I will use it as much as the M12 for my type of work.




I will be getting the lantern based on your recommendation. It better be magnificent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

The m18 flood light is where its at. This doobie:

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2361-20


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Did you buy it yet!?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

99cents said:


> I remember Frunk. Wonder what ever happened to him. :laughing:
> 
> Funny you would say "last tool" when talking about Frunk...


Oh he's still around. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> :blink:
> 
> What do you use for cutting pipe then? Full size sawzall or bandsaw?


PVC pipe up to 1-1/4" I use the Greenlee ratcheting cutter.
EMT up to 1-1/4 I use the M12 bandsaw.
Strut I use the M12 bandsaw.
The only larger pipe I use nowadays is 2" PVC for service upgrades, and I only need to make 1-3 cuts which I use the cordless sawzall.

Drywall is easy to cut so I use a jabsaw, I tape a bag underneath to collect all the dust.
I use an oscillating tool for plaster.

I just have no use for the hackzal. I know people love it, but not me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I will be getting the lantern based on your recommendation. It better be magnificent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's small, can fit in your back pocket, yet can light up an area much better than the Dewalt 18v lantern. I use the M12 Sticklight for panel changes in pitch black basements.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have the hackzal but dislike using it. For pvc I love playing with my m12 pvc cutter. The bandsaws kick butt!!!

Oh! Have you guys seen that Milwaukee has a rotozip coming out?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> No hackzall for me :no: I don't care for it.


Yea, I agree. hell most of the time my hacksaw is faster. 
I have the bandsaw and sds hammer drill mainly because of your reviews and they are the first tools my guys grab. That bandsaw has paid for itself many times. I do wish it would cut 2inch GRC. 
I would be interested in the circular saw also.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I have the hackzal but dislike using it. For pvc I love playing with my m12 pvc cutter. The bandsaws kick butt!!!
> 
> Oh! Have you guys seen that Milwaukee has a rotozip coming out?


I took my rotozip out of my truck about a year ago. I realized that I didn't use it once since getting an oscillating tool.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I took my rotozip out of my truck about a year ago. I realized that I didn't use it once since getting an oscillating tool.


Yeah.... Me too but I just mention it because I've read a few people think they're the best thing since sliced bread! Also it just adds to the list of reasons to go big red! Personally, multi tool all the way!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Each to his own. Hack uses a ratchet cutter, bandsaw, drywall saw and Sawzall and it works for him. I use a Hackzall for all four. I still use a drywall saw for small cuts. I also use the Hackzall as a cable cutter and jigsaw. The jigsaw blades are hard to find. I can only buy them from the Milwaukee store. They're great for cutting cabinetry and tight corners.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Each to his own. Hack uses a ratchet cutter, bandsaw, drywall saw and Sawzall and it works for him. I use a Hackzall for all four. I still use a drywall saw for small cuts. I also use the Hackzall as a cable cutter and jigsaw. The jigsaw blades are hard to find. I can only buy them from the Milwaukee store. They're great for cutting cabinetry and tight corners.


"_Hack uses a ratchet cutter, bandsaw, drywall saw and Sawzall and it works for him. I use a Hackzall for all four._"

They are all different situations, so it's not like I am dragging 4 tools with me. 

I haven't had the need for a jigsaw, my 18V is still like brand new. But I did get a couple of those milwaukee jigsaw looking blades that go into the Hackzal. I figured I could put them in my sawzall if I ever need to cut something out like the back of a cabinet. The long sawzall will fit in a tight cabinet better. But I have always used my oscillating tool for that purpose so the blades are like new.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess I run lean and mean. I use a Hackzall so much it's one of the first tools out of my truck. I even use it to prep Teck and ACWU ( Americans probably don't know what I'm talking about  ).


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I will be getting the lantern based on your recommendation. It better be magnificent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lantern or stick light? He seems to mix the two up. 

















Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Yea, I agree. hell most of the time my hacksaw is faster.
> That bandsaw has paid for itself many times. I do wish it would cut 2inch GRC.
> I would be interested in the circular saw also.


The m18 metal cutting saw will cut 2" and is a pound lighter then the m12 bandsaw. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> "_Hack uses a ratchet cutter, bandsaw, drywall saw and Sawzall and it works for him. I use a Hackzall for all four._"
> 
> They are all different situations, so it's not like I am dragging 4 tools with me.
> 
> I haven't had the need for a jigsaw, my 18V is still like brand new. But I did get a couple of those milwaukee jigsaw looking blades that go into the Hackzal. I figured I could put them in my sawzall if I ever need to cut something out like the back of a cabinet. The long sawzall will fit in a tight cabinet better. But I have always used my oscillating tool for that purpose so the blades are like new.


I like to use those little blades for round cut ins but they are hard to find.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> Lantern or stick light? He seems to mix the two up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I always mean the sticklight but I call it a lantern because that's what I use it as.

I am going to pickup the lantern too.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I like to use those little blades for round cut ins but they are hard to find.


I have purchased various size grit hole saws to make holes for the round cut-in boxes.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, I always mean the sticklight but I call it a lantern because that's what I use it as.
> 
> I am going to pickup the lantern too.


Well snap out of it! 
My friend always calls the m18 flood light a lantern. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have the 18v fuel version. I many years ago got a 18v black and pecker for x mas couldn't cut 1/4 flooring. the 18v has more power then you ever need and brushless makes a difference I can tell when I use someone's older one. I believe using a 12v in the past it could work for me but the only 12v tool I have is the bandsaw and wouldn't trade for the world. The only lesson I have learned is now brushless makes a huge difference in performance and battery life. I would pass on the option any more. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I too use my M12 hackzall quite a bit. People bag on them but I like mine. It's so small and light it doesn't need to do much to justify itself. Cutting EMT, instrument tray, cables, even strut in a pinch works fine for me... I have an m18 sawzall and it is indeed 5x the saw, but it is huge a d heavy.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Also, you will notice a huge difference between the 12V and 18V Hackzalls. I haven't used my M18 Sawzall in over a year.





99cents said:


> I guess I run lean and mean. I use a Hackzall so much it's one of the first tools out of my truck. I even use it to prep Teck and ACWU ( Americans probably don't know what I'm talking about  ).


Which Hackzall do you use most of the time? The M12 or M18? When do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Which Hackzall do you use most of the time? The M12 or M18? When do you prefer one over the other?


I have the M18 and love it. The M12 non-fuel version is too lame so I don't own it, but I plan to get the M12 Fuel version. :thumbsup:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Which Hackzall do you use most of the time? The M12 or M18? When do you prefer one over the other?


The m12 will burn up (literally) if you cut through 2 layers of drywall but is light and compact. I prefer it in tight situations (trench work) etc.

The m18 is my not playing games mode. This usually is when I'm demoing existing metal boxes etc.... I really don't break it out unless I'm going m18 that day. 

The m12 feul- of which I don't own is almost as big as the m18.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bump for 99cent who is ignoring me


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yawn, what, huh? (rubs eyes).... Did somebody say my name?

I use the 18V almost always but that's only because I run 18V almost always. I should actually use the 12V for finer things like cabinetry because it is much less aggressive.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm actually curious about the M18 Fuel Hackzall. I wonder if that is as powerful as my Dewalt 18V sawzall. It may be.

The thing I like about the M18 Fuel sawzall is that it's almost as powerful as the typical corded sawzall. So that one tool could get rid of the corded sawzall that I keep on the truck.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I screwed up a 2" knockout on a panel change last week (prepunched knockout went with it) so I patched it with a piece from the old panel. The 18V Hackzall went through the old panel like butter. A 12V could have done the job but not nearly as easily.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeebus, Hack, this isn't an epiphany, it's a Hackzall. Just buy the bloody thing.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> Jeebus, Hack, this isn't an epiphany, it's a Hackzall. Just buy the bloody thing.


I wouldnt. The m18 hackzall is stupid. The 12v is small and handy. For the m18 stuff, the sawzall style is far superior.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Good grief. We're talking two hundred bucks here for both. Hack makes that on a panel swap before he takes his morning fart. Buy 'em, use 'em, abuse 'em.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's more OCD than anything. I like to have what I need and not have extra stuff that sits around not getting used.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You can have my M12 hacksaw. It is a piece of ****. It would barely cut butter.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I get the OCD thing. I have a couple of 12V Hackzalls and an 18V Sawzall in my shop that haven't moved in a year. You guys must get into more gnarly chit than me because it's not worth my time to pack a Sawzall.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Buy yourself an M18 Hackzall, Hack, and then you can come back and thank me for the excellent advice and tell me how great I am. You wouldn't be the first one to worship me from afar  .


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

The m18 fuel circ is awesome. Worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> You can have my M12 hacksaw. It is a piece of ****. It would barely cut butter.



Really odd. Mine cuts EMT like a hot knife through butter. Smaller and lighter than a cable cutter and will trim 1/0-500mcm with ease. Great for the armor on larger mc/teck cables as was mentioned previously, can trim up an end of a piece of cable tray in a pinch, cut little sections of angle iron for brackets, and it's damn near pocket size. 

I guess it just depends on your expectations. It is a HACKzall, it is meant to replace a hacksaw. For me, it accomplishes this task with flying colors. If you expect it to do demo work, we'll, you shouldn't. Would you use a hack saw to do demo work.?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

KennyW said:


> Really odd. Mine cuts EMT like a hot knife through butter. Smaller and lighter than a cable cutter and will trim 1/0-500mcm with ease. Great for the armor on larger mc/teck cables as was mentioned previously, can trim up an end of a piece of cable tray in a pinch, cut little sections of angle iron for brackets, and it's damn near pocket size.
> 
> I guess it just depends on your expectations. It is a HACKzall, it is meant to replace a hacksaw. For me, it accomplishes this task with flying colors. If you expect it to do demo work, we'll, you shouldn't. Would you use a hack saw to do demo work.?


My experience has been much the same. I does anything I'd use a hacksaw for and then some. I do get some extra work out of it by using a more scroll type blade.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I have the 12v sub compact band saw ..... Its excellent. I use it almost everyday


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The choice between the M12 and M18 hacksalls and bandsaws is tough. However the choice between this 










and this 










is easy. For me, I'd rather spend the money on metal cutting saws and use the Irwin to cut 2x4's and plywood as little as I do.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> The choice between the M12 and M18 hacksalls and bandsaws is tough. However the choice between this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're the first person I've heard say that. You just like keeping the guns flexing! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I like it because using a hand saw to cut wood is a microagression on my part, but people are afraid to say anything that might be considered racist against Amish people.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> The choice between the M12 and M18 hacksalls and bandsaws is tough. However the choice between this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my M18 circ saw, but I own that Irwin handsaw too. Great handsaw.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought Home Depot was supposed to have good deals? There were 2 Milwaukee guys there today. They were trying to sell the One link or whatever that iphone app crap thing is. They couldn't even match the deal that Homedepot.com had on the drill+impact with a 3rd battery thrown in.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think the deals at HD come AFTER the holiday. Father's day gifts create demand. They will have promos and lots of inventory but not low prices. After father's day they'll have the supply but not the demand.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cent, I just realized that the M18 Hackzall only comes in a non-Fuel model. WTF? I don't even see a Fuel model in the Coming Soon section.

Doesn't that bother you? It not being brushless?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Doesn't bother me at all, Hack. Think about it. You need a Fuel drill because it has high torque and long battery life. A drill is going through all sorts of gnarly chit all day. With a Hackzall, you use it for ten seconds and put it down. If you're doing hard core demo all day, use your Sawzall.

My Fuel impact went into the shop so I bought a refurbished non-Fuel to keep me going. To be honest, I can barely tell the difference.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> Doesn't bother me at all, Hack. Think about it. You need a Fuel drill because it has high torque and long battery life. A drill is going through all sorts of gnarly chit all day. With a Hackzall, you use it for ten seconds and put it down. If you're doing hard core demo all day, use your Sawzall.
> 
> My Fuel impact went into the shop so I bought a refurbished non-Fuel to keep me going. To be honest, I can barely tell the difference.


Good take 99. I believe they made a fuel only for the m12 because they had a history of burning up. I had 3 m12 go bad (all from a burnt wire inside) from using it on double layer drywall. It was a common defect based on overheating. The m18 has a slightly longer stroke and is built sturdier and didn't have this problem. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting this set with a free Hackzall: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...ct-Driver-Combo-Kit-2897-22-2625-20/207120520

For the same price I could instead get a free extra 5.0 battery or light.

Maybe I will wait to see if it gets cheaper after Father's Day.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I cratered a couple of M12 Hackzalls myself using them as drywall saws. No problems with its big brother. I think there's an issue with M12 Hackzalls and drywall dust.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I have my 4th because it's so versatile. However I will bust out the m18 or something else when dealing worth multi layer materials. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

How is drywall worse than wood?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That fat battery is tempting, Hack. Up here I can buy a bag of weed cheaper than a Milwaukee battery (well, not me, the guy across the street...).


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> How is drywall worse than wood?


It just may be the 1" plus stroke needed to cut through such materials ? I think the m12 is 3/4" (without verifying). I also took the hacksaw apart (and even posted here) and saw the same wire melted off x3.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Fine dust, got inside the saw and effed it up.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> That fat battery is tempting, Hack. Up here I can buy a bag of weed cheaper than a Milwaukee battery (well, not me, the guy across the street...).


You mean I should go for the free battery instead of the Hackzall?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

How can you do HackWork without a Hackzall  ?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You mean I should go for the free battery instead of the Hackzall?


No you need the M18 hackzall. A year or so ago I just shredded an old house of its plaster walls. Totally useful tool. Once you use it you can't go back.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So I finally decided to buy the M12 Fuel Hackzall. 

I will keep a 120v Super Sawzall in the truck for the once a year I need real power.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So I *finally* decided to buy the M12 Fuel Hackzall.
> 
> I will keep a 120v Super Sawzall in the truck for the once a year I need real power.


Good. Now you can *finally* thank us for making your life fruitful, worthwhile and wonderful  .

How can an electrician exist without a Hackzall?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Good. Now you can *finally* thank us for making your life fruitful, worthwhile and wonderful  .
> 
> How can an electrician exist without a Hackzall?


Actually, I read this thread again this morning and got all stressed over it yet again when I saw many of you guys recommend the M18 over the M12. 

But I decided on the M12, for most of my needs it should be fine, and I'd like to stick to the M12 as much as possible. 

I actually just sold my Dewalt 18V sawzall and circular saw which is why I finally have to get the Hackzall. I will be selling the last of my Dewalt 18V tools soon, they gave me a great 15 years.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Actually, I read this thread again this morning and got all stressed over it yet again when I saw many of you guys recommend the M18 over the M12.
> 
> But I decided on the M12, for most of my needs it should be fine, and I'd like to stick to the M12 as much as possible.
> 
> I actually just sold my Dewalt 18V sawzall and circular saw which is why I finally have to get the Hackzall. I will be selling the last of my Dewalt 18V tools soon, they gave me a great 15 years.


Don't stress it. I have both. They're not expensive.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So let's talk blades. I already have plenty of normal sawzall blades of every type, so I am good in that respect. I need to get some Hackzall specific blades.

I already have some of the short Hackzall normal fine tooth blades that could be used for wood or metal. I ordered a plaster blade, but that was $7, rather expensive for 1 small blade. I am going to need the narrower coping style jigsaw blade.

What do you guys use and recommend?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> So let's talk blades. I already have plenty of normal sawzall blades of every type, so I am good in that respect. I need to get some Hackzall specific blades.
> 
> I already have some of the short Hackzall normal fine tooth blades that could be used for wood or metal. I ordered a plaster blade, but that was $7, rather expensive for 1 small blade. I am going to need the narrower coping style jigsaw blade.
> 
> What do you guys use and recommend?



I had the best luck with genuine Milwaukee blades, the generic ones that mail order guys sell break too easy.

These are great for cutting in boxes, etc.
49-00-5324


These for EMT
49-00-5418


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So let's talk blades. I already have plenty of normal sawzall blades of every type, so I am good in that respect. I need to get some Hackzall specific blades.
> 
> I already have some of the short Hackzall normal fine tooth blades that could be used for wood or metal. I ordered a plaster blade, but that was $7, rather expensive for 1 small blade. I am going to need the narrower coping style jigsaw blade.
> 
> What do you guys use and recommend?


Whatever falls out of the truck when I open the door...

Seriously, I carry the ones for metal, for wood and the jigsaw blades. I don't know if name brand matters but Milwaukee is my weapon of choice.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Guys

Can someone post some pics of the different tools mentioned here..?
Im confused....Im interested in getting a Makita "Bandsaw" ....Thought it might be useful for cutting unistrut....Some places we work you need a hot work permit if you cut using a angle grinder ,using a "bandsaw" would solve this issue...

Thanks
Frank


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can someone post some pics of the different tools mentioned here..?
> Im confused....Im interested in getting a Makita "Bandsaw" ....Thought it might be useful for cutting unistrut....Some places we work you need a hot work permit if you cut using a angle grinder ,using a "bandsaw" would solve this issue...
> ...


M12 Bandsaw










M12 Circular Saw










M12 Hackzall










M12 Jig Saw


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

M18 Bandsaw










M12 & M18 Hackzalls










M18 compact right angle drill


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

M18 Hole Hawg


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Makita 18v bandsaw


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Im interested in getting a Makita "Bandsaw" ....Thought it might be useful for cutting unistrut....Some places we work you need a hot work permit if you cut using a angle grinder ,using a "bandsaw" would solve this issue...
> 
> ...


Frank if you are already using the Makita 18v batteries then the bandsaw from them might be good, it's larger than the Milwaukee 18v and huge compared to the M12.

Everyone raves about the M12 bandsaw for size and ease of use.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Frank if you are already using the Makita 18v batteries then the bandsaw from them might be good, it's larger than the Milwaukee 18v and huge compared to the M12.
> 
> Everyone raves about the M12 bandsaw for size and ease of use.


Thanks Mech
much appreciated....Would the M12 bandsaw cut 40mm unistrut ...???

Frank


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> M18 Hole Hawg


Ok ....
we call that a right angle drill


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Frank Mc said:


> Thanks Mech
> much appreciated....Would the M12 bandsaw cut 40mm unistrut ...???
> 
> Frank


Yes, that is 1 5/8" strut I believe which is the maximum size the M12 bandsaw will cut. 1 1/4" rigid pipe is the max pipe size (the outside diameter is about the same as the strut).


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So I finally decided to buy the M12 Fuel Hackzall.
> 
> .


Should be fine. The Fuel version of the M12 Hackzall is quite a bit beefier than the non Fuel version.

They sell diamond tip blades for what I don't know... maybe cast iron pipe. I don't have one tho.

I use this guy for shredding plaster walls...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Ok ....
> we call that a right angle drill


This is the typical right angle drill design in the US, I have it in 18v and it works beautifully, I believe they currently discontinued this design in all but 28v.

The head on this type drill can be rotated 360deg around the drill body, the difference with the hole hawg is that the drill chuck is in a fixed position for strength.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Should be fine. The Fuel version of the M12 Hackzall is quite a bit beefier than the non Fuel version.
> 
> They sell diamond tip blades for what I don't know... maybe cast iron pipe. I don't have one tho.
> 
> I use this guy for shredding plaster walls...


It's roughly the same size and weight as the m18. That's why I have the m12 non fuel. Kind of defeats the purpose of going lighter and compact imop.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> It's roughly the same size and weight as the m18. That's why I have the m12 non fuel. Kind of defeats the purpose of going lighter and compact imop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I think the size and weight of the original M12 tools was the best feature about them. A powerful tool in a compact package.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> It's roughly the same size and weight as the m18. That's why I have the m12 non fuel. Kind of defeats the purpose of going lighter and compact imop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


This is true, they aren't much difference in size (M12 Fuel vs. M18), until you put the battery on.

The M12 Fuel model has substantially more power than the non-Fuel M12 model, which is why I went for it.

The difference in size between the original M12 impact gun and the Fuel model was barely noticeable, while the power difference was huge. I'm surprised that they had to go so much bigger with the Fuel Hackzall.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The difference in size between the original M12 impact gun and the Fuel model was barely noticeable, while the power difference was huge. I'm surprised that they had to go so much bigger with the Fuel Hackzall.


Probably a design flaw with the little hackzall so they took the opportunity to fix it when they did the Fuel Version. I think 99 said he wasted a couple of regular M12 hackzalls.

^^ I don't think he is too careful with tools tho. :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Probably a design flaw with the little hackzall so they took the opportunity to fix it when they did the Fuel Version. I think 99 said he wasted a couple of regular M12 hackzalls.
> 
> ^^ I don't think he is too careful with tools tho. :laughing:


Yeah, that very well may be true.

And 99cents is a monster, he goes thru tools like underwear :thumbup:

You mentioned a carbide grit blade above for plaster, I have a few of those but they are 8" long which is a pain. Maybe I should cut them short?

You like those better than the Milwaukee Hackzall plaster blade that have the triangular teeth?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Power tools are like life. You give 'er 'til it screams. Then you back off a notch.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Probably a design flaw with the little hackzall so they took the opportunity to fix it when they did the Fuel Version. I think 99 said he wasted a couple of regular M12 hackzalls.
> 
> ^^ I don't think he is too careful with tools tho. :laughing:


It was me I've had maybe 5. i know 4 for sure.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Power tools are like life. You give 'er 'til it screams. Then you back off a notch.


I still have, and will be selling for money, the Dewalt 18V drill I bought in 2003. I've been using it ever since for everything from holesaws to augers, as well as self feed bits. 

If you take care of them, they will last.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Power tools are like life. You give 'er 'til it screams. Then you back off a notch.


As Yoda would say "respect the force", push too hard and you may get hurt in the tools area.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You mentioned a carbide grit blade above for plaster, I have a few of those but they are 8" long which is a pain. Maybe I should cut them short?
> 
> You like those better than the Milwaukee Hackzall plaster blade that have the triangular teeth?


Good idea on shortening the blade. 

I just never dulled that carbide blade cutting plaster. That's why I like it. But I'm a bit of a blade whore. Must have 30 different kinds in the truck. Even keep the dull ones... ya never know.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I still have, and will be selling for money, the Dewalt 18V drill I bought in 2003. I've been using it ever since for everything from holesaws to augers, as well as self feed bits.
> 
> If you take care of them, they will last.


If you push the button on your jobsite radio really hard, the volume goes to eleven :thumbup: .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Good idea on shortening the blade.
> 
> I just never dulled that carbide blade cutting plaster. That's why I like it. But I'm a bit of a blade whore. Must have 30 different kinds in the truck. Even keep the dull ones... ya never know.


Another tool hoarder. I fail to see anything wrong with that.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> If you push the button on your jobsite radio really hard, the volume goes to eleven :thumbup: .


If you superglue the button that changes the station, you will always get to listen to what you want.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> If you push the button on your jobsite radio really hard, the volume goes to eleven :thumbup: .



 and risk an ear injury....:laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I've had the best luck with Diablo sawzall blades. They seem to last waay longer than irwin or milwaukee blades.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Amazon's Sunday delivery just dropped off my M12 Fuel Hackzall. Wow, this thing is heavy. I thought it was going to be much lighter. 

I'm sure it will work just fine, though.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Amazon's Sunday delivery just dropped off my M12 Fuel Hackzall. Wow, this thing is heavy. I thought it was going to be much lighter.
> 
> I'm sure it will work just fine, though.


I got a usps delivery and felt guilty for it. 

Is nothing sacred?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I couldn't stand it another day.
I dropped $400 on the fuel M12 impact/ hammer drill combo kit and the mini band saw. It all came with one of the 2.0 batteries and two of the 4.0 batteries.
I tossed it in the back of the truck. It might be a few days until I get to use them and try to switch over from 18 volt.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Amazon's Sunday delivery just dropped off my M12 Fuel Hackzall. Wow, this thing is heavy. I thought it was going to be much lighter.
> 
> I'm sure it will work just fine, though.


Just wait until you put a blade in it. It will get heavier.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Just wait until you put a blade in it. It will get heavier.


You mean battery. With a battery this thing seems as heavy as my Dewalt 18V sawzall.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> I couldn't stand it another day.
> I dropped $400 on the fuel M12 impact/ hammer drill combo kit and the mini band saw. It all came with one of the 2.0 batteries and two of the 4.0 batteries.
> I tossed it in the back of the truck. It might be a few days until I get to use them and try to switch over from 18 volt.


I hope you got Fuel impact and drill.

The M12 drill is great for some things, but IMO it can't take over for the 18V drill. I would never try to use an auger in the M12 drill, even though that is what they pictured when it was first released. The same with large hole saws, they need a bigger drill.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You mean battery. With a battery this thing seems as heavy as my Dewalt 18V sawzall.


But that thing is yellow. Yellow is for those who lack our degree of sophistication.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> So I finally decided to buy the M12 Fuel Hackzall.
> 
> I will keep a 120v Super Sawzall in the truck for the once a year I need real power.


I hope the fuel is better than the normal one. I can cut faster with a butter knife than my M12 hacksaw cuts. Let me know.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I hope the fuel is better than the normal one. I can cut faster with a butter knife than my M12 hacksaw cuts. Let me know.


I thought it was already very well known that the M12 Fuel Hackzall was much more powerful than the original non-Fuel model?

Much larger and heavier too. I wish they were able to keep the same size as the original one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> But that thing is yellow. Yellow is for those who lack our degree of sophistication.


Instead of waking up mean this morning like usual, you woke up sarcastic. I bet you are still waiting for someone to take the fantrician bait in the other thread :thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Suncoast Power said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't stand it another day.
> ...


I wouldnt put an auger in a cordless drill anymore anyways. Thats what the cordless hole hawg is for. I also dont use the hammer drill function on my cordless drill anymore either, after some person heavily suggested the m12 rotary hammer. Now all my cordless drill does is drill holes in metal, and sees a paddle bit every once in a while. This one should last forever.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I wouldnt put an auger in a cordless drill anymore anyways. Thats what the cordless hole hawg is for. I also dont use the hammer drill function on my cordless drill anymore either, after some person heavily suggested the m12 rotary hammer. Now all my cordless drill does is drill holes in metal, and sees a paddle bit every once in a while. This one should last forever.


For your type of work, the M18 Hole Hawg is perfect. You drill a lot of joists and that is the best tool.

For me, the newest M18 drill works best. It's got a ton of torque (1,200inlbs) and isn't that far off from the power in the M18 Hole Hawg (the M18 Super Hawg has them both beat), but the design of the pistol grip drill works best for me. I will be using it for self feed bits and holesaws, with the occasional auger bit (but only drilling a dozen or so joists, not a big job).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I hope you got Fuel impact and drill.
> 
> The M12 drill is great for some things, but IMO it can't take over for the 18V drill. I would never try to use an auger in the M12 drill, even though that is what they pictured when it was first released. The same with large hole saws, they need a bigger drill.


I got the fuel. I can't remember the last time I used an auger bit or a paddle bit.
Our world here is concrete and metal studs.
I use the impact mostly for nuts and bolts and when terminating gear with Allen heads.
The hammer drill is for tapcons, lots of tapcons.
And for 1/4" pilot bits and I hope it has enough azz for 7/8" holesaws.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> I got the fuel. I can't remember the last time I used an auger bit or a paddle bit.
> Our world here is concrete and metal studs.
> I use the impact mostly for nuts and bolts and when terminating gear with Allen heads.
> The hammer drill is for tapcons, lots of tapcons.
> And for 1/4" pilot bits and I hope it has enough azz for 7/8" holesaws.


Oh yeah, that drill will work great for smaller holesaws in metal. 

I've always considered standard drills that have the hammer drill function as an option to be sub-par at hammer drilling and I have also seen a lot of reliability issues with drills that were used to hammer drill a lot.

If you are going to be doing that much hammer drilling, I would definitely recommend this M12 SDS-Plus rotary hammer. This is a lot like the M12 bandsaw, everyone who has one loves it.

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2416-22xc

After using it for a while, I sold my Hilti TE-7C SDS-Plus rotary hammer, no need for it anymore when the little M12 could do everything just as well.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Instead of waking up mean this morning like usual, you woke up sarcastic. I bet you are still waiting for someone to take the fantrician bait in the other thread :thumbup:


Huh? Mean and sarcastic? I woke up happy this morning. I love it when I crack open a reno job, it's full of horrid DIY wiring and the owner is scared chitless of electricity. Big, fat change order  . Life is good.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Huh? Mean and sarcastic? I woke up happy this morning. I love it when I crack open a reno job, it's full of horrid DIY wiring and the owner is scared chitless of electricity. Big, fat change order  . Life is good.


As it was should and was meant to be in the real world. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Frunk single handedly started a war between two nations. Hopefully he is paying for his sins.
> 
> As far as my cordless tools, I currently have these M12 tools:
> 
> ...


Hack,
How do you keep all of the tools organized in your truck? Do you have a shelf or two setup with them like books?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Suncoast Power said:


> Hack,
> How do you keep all of the tools organized in your truck? Do you have a shelf or two setup with them like books?


Take a box. Add some foam. Repeat as necessary. Stack and latch boxes together. :thumbup:














































Oh. Keep them clean, shiny and dust free (at least for the photo op)...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What one of those Systainers contains your wad o' cash, Dave  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cases take up way too much room. I have a shelf on my van that has a door that flips up and closes, I keep all the powertools in there so they are out of site when I open the door. I just throw them in, they all kinda pile or tuck into each other just fine. When I need one I grab just the tool, a battery from the charger, and a blade or bit and I'm set.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> What one of those Systainers contains your wad o' cash, Dave  .


 You don't have one yet?

I think you started this *Systainer* stuff like eleven years ago or so. I read that thread and all six pockets in my cargo pants started to heat up. 

Had to cancel a couple of lucrative appointments that morning but I was off to Lee Valley. Picked up one, brought it home and admired it with thoughts of what to do with it.

Then thought, this is crazy. Why buy one box when they are supposed to click together. Immediately hopped in the truck and went back and got another. The counter guy thought I was nuts.

Then the third. Then I got old.  Then work slowed. 

They are addictive. If I was your age I'd have maybe twenty. :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Makita's making the old Systainer design now. They don't have the fancy latch. They're a lot cheaper. KMS has them  .


----------



## KelvinKlein (Jul 10, 2016)

daveEM said:


> Take a box. Add some foam. Repeat as necessary. Stack and latch boxes together. :thumbup:



Very nice! I have thought about something similar using DeWalt's system. Not as nice as the Systainers, but a bit easier on the budget. That's money I can spend on Knipex and Wera!


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought the m12 drill , impact and hackzall and I find myself using them every day , I only bust out the m18 out for large jobs but I find the m12 is fine for day to day stuff. The m12 circular is great for cutting up floor boards in an attic and small stuff .


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ecelectric said:


> I bought the m12 drill , impact and hackzall and I find myself using them every day , I only bust out the m18 out for large jobs but I find the m12 is fine for day to day stuff. The m12 circular is great for cutting up floor boards in an attic and small stuff .


Do you like that hackzall? Mine is a piece of ****. I break out my hacksaw because it is faster. Honestly I break out my m12 bandsaw.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you like that hackzall? Mine is a piece of ****. I break out my hacksaw because it is faster. Honestly I break out my m12 bandsaw.


Seriously, maybe you're using it wrong. The shoe needs to be against the thing you're cutting or else it just rattles and shakes and does nothing. I take a Hackzall onto every job because I know I will end up using it for something.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Seriously, maybe you're using it wrong. The shoe needs to be against the thing you're cutting or else it just rattles and shakes and does nothing. I take a Hackzall onto every job because I know I will end up using it for something.


He's trolling you. He has the non-fuel model. I don't know why he does this, he is ruining his chances of becoming a moderator.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> He's trolling you. He has the non-fuel model. I don't know why he does this, he is ruining his chances of becoming a moderator.


I'm so dumb I don't even know when I'm being trolled...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Trolling? Hax I will trade you M12 hacksaw for whatever dewalt 18 volt **** you have left. I honestly think it is a piece of ****.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Trolling? Hax I will trade you M12 hacksaw for whatever dewalt 18 volt **** you have left. I honestly think it is a piece of ****.


I have the Fuel model, why would I want your stupid model?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I have the Fuel model, why would I want your stupid model?


because it's lighter! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> because it's lighter!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


It definitely is lighter. But if it doesn't have any balls, what's the use?

Maybe getting both is the answer? :thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Trolling? Hax I will trade you M12 hacksaw for whatever dewalt 18 volt **** you have left. I honestly think it is a piece of ****.


I find this post impossible to comprehend. Just yesterday I took out an old piece of EMT and cut it out in a place where the Hackzall barely fit. A fresh blade and it went through it like butter. I have used it to go around rigid steel and cut the conduit without touching the conductors inside. It's a great tool. I use it to score the armour on Teck cable (something you guys don't know about). I haven't carried a hacksaw in three years. I don't even know where it is.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I have the Fuel model, why would I want your stupid model?


So are you saying I should try the fuel? Because this one wouldn't cut butter.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> It definitely is lighter. But if it doesn't have any balls, what's the use?
> 
> Maybe getting both is the answer?


If you want to stay strictly on m12 I get it. 
I use my m 18 when I need more power but the m 12 is fine. I've cut 1" 1/2 conduit one day because I didn't have my metal cutting saw ( band saw is overrated) and it worked fine. 
I haven't tried the m12 fuel side by side though. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> So are you saying I should try the fuel? Because this one wouldn't cut butter.


You see this 99? This is bad quality trolling. He has been complaining about his hackzall for years now and everyone has told him to try the Fuel model, but he acts like he never heard it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Trolling? Hax I will trade you M12 hacksaw for whatever dewalt 18 volt **** you have left. I honestly think it is a piece of ****.


I don't have the Fuel model Hackzall just the standard model, but I use it successfully all the time. Never had any issues with it's performance.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You see this 99? This is bad quality trolling. He has been complaining about his hackzall for years now and everyone has told him to try the Fuel model, but he acts like he never heard it.


Mine aren't Fuels. Maybe when my M18 dies, I'll buy one. Seriously, I don't think he read the instructions. You have to put a battery in it and pull the trigger. I have never tried it but sawing back and forth manually with a Hackzall probably won't work.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So I am the only one with the Fuel model here. My hackzall will kick all of your hackzall's asses!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> So I am the only one with the Fuel model here. My hackzall will kick all of your hackzall's asses!


I don't try and push a smaller tool beyond it's limits like most guys do. If I need a bigger saw I have the 18v Hatchet which isn't much different than the 18v Hackzall.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

zac said:


> If you want to stay strictly on m12 I get it.
> I use my m 18 when I need more power but the m 12 is fine. I've cut 1" 1/2 conduit one day because I didn't have my metal cutting saw ( band saw is overrated) and it worked fine.
> I haven't tried the m12 fuel side by side though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


You should be banned for saying the M12 bandsaw is overrated. It is easliy the best tool out there for small conduit. 
And they call me a troll.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> You should be banned for saying the M12 bandsaw is overrated. It is easliy the best tool out there for small conduit.
> And they call me a troll.


I did that on purpose.
I use both lines so purchasing the m 18 metal saw over the m 12 bandsaw was a no brainer. 
It's one pound lighter 
cuts deeper
and faster!

I do want to try the m 12 bandsaw though. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So I am the only one with the Fuel model here. My hackzall will kick all of your hackzall's asses!


Mine is battered, bruised and faded red. I take a certain amount of pride in that  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I don't try and push a smaller tool beyond it's limits like most guys do. If I need a bigger saw I have the 18v Hatchet which isn't much different than the 18v Hackzall.


Hatchet? Don't think I've ever seen that.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Hatchet? Don't think I've ever seen that.












Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

There was a time when Milwaukee only had 4 cordless tools at the depot.
I remember lugging the set around when I first turned out. 
Hammer/ drill 
saw
hatchet 
and flashlight. 
Came in a contractor bag the size of mini van! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Hatchet? Don't think I've ever seen that.


It's an awesome saw with plenty of power. Gets in tough places.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> There was a time when Milwaukee only had 4 cordless tools at the depot.
> I remember lugging the set around when I first turned out.
> Hammer/ drill
> saw
> ...


I bought a 18v full size right angle drill when they first came out and loved it and it's still good, going strong. I forget the year but it was @1993 or so. Second was the full size sawzall.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Is that hatchet M18 or the older 18v series?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Is that hatchet M18 or the older 18v series?


Old NiCad.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't wait to buy my M18 drill but I am waiting until the set comes with the new 6.0 batteries.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I can't wait to buy my M18 drill but I am waiting until the set comes with the new 6.0 batteries.




I like all my 5.0 batteries just fine. Honestly unless they're the same size and weight I don't think I'll buy any larger m18 batteries. Have you seen the 6.0s? Did they look bulkier?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I can't wait to buy my M18 drill but I am waiting until the set comes with the new 6.0 batteries.


I thought I saw an ad with 9.0 ah batteries???


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Old NiCad.


New batteries fit just fine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I can't wait to buy my M18 drill but I am waiting until the set comes with the new 6.0 batteries.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I like all my 5.0 batteries just fine. Honestly unless they're the same size and weight I don't think I'll buy any larger m18 batteries. Have you seen the 6.0s? Did they look bulkier?





MechanicalDVR said:


> I thought I saw an ad with 9.0 ah batteries???


Yeah, they are coming out with both 6.0 and the new 9.0 super battery in the M12 line. The 9.0 is definitely bigger, but I believe the 6.0 is the same as the 5.0. 

The M12 line is coming out with a 3.0 to replace the older 2.0 small battery and a 6.0 to replace the older 4.0 XC battery.

M12 3.0: https://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/batteries-and-chargers/48-11-2430
M12 6.0: https://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/batteries-and-chargers/48-11-2460
M18 6.0: https://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/batteries-and-chargers/48-11-1860
M18 9.0: https://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/batteries-and-chargers/48-11-1890


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> https://youtu.be/xU6ULUA3Mfk




See I could understand putting that thing in the hole hawg or sawzall because those tools are already heavier and are intended for two hand operation, but I don't think id like it for the impact or drill.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> See I could understand putting that thing in the hole hawg or sawzall because those tools are already heavier and are intended for two hand operation, but I don't think id like it for the impact or drill.


That's exactly what he said in the video. The 9.0 is a beast. But the 6.0 is supposed to take over where the 5.0 left off, which took over where the 4.0 left off last time. From what I can tell, the 6.0's are the exact same size, just like all the other upgrades they made.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Biscuits said:


> See I could understand putting that thing in the hole hawg or sawzall because those tools are already heavier and are intended for two hand operation, but I don't think id like it for the impact or drill.


Oh I agree, I wouldn't think the impact or drill need it. I was thinking SDS or bandsaw.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh I agree, I wouldn't think the impact or drill need it. I was thinking SDS or bandsaw.


Hell, even the 6.0 might be enough for those. The 9.0 is a monster. I would probably only get one for lighting or something like that. I would get one for the fan so it run all day, but I think it's too tall to fit into the fan. Zac may have confirmed that as well.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Hell, even the 6.0 might be enough for those. The 9.0 is a monster. I would probably only get one for lighting or something like that. I would get one for the fan so it run all day, but I think it's too tall to fit into the fan. Zac may have confirmed that as well.


Take your Hackzall to the fan, problem solved!


----------

